# my ball turner



## SPOTTER (May 1, 2021)

In this lockdown period I have been building this knurling


----------



## SPOTTER (May 1, 2021)

Assembly tests on the lathe carriage


----------



## SPOTTER (May 1, 2021)

After grinding the base


----------



## SPOTTER (May 1, 2021)

Base drilling


----------



## SPOTTER (May 1, 2021)

construction of the front / rear seat of the tower


----------



## SPOTTER (May 11, 2021)

The work continues with the support screw, bearing bronze, and the tower.


----------



## SPOTTER (May 11, 2021)

Bronzes assembly and turning


----------



## SPOTTER (May 11, 2021)

Other jobs


----------



## harborfreight8x12 (May 12, 2021)

Ball turners are a must have.  The uses for turned balls are endless.


----------



## Hopsteiner (May 13, 2021)

Very nice looking project. Did you design it yourself? I think when I get some of my other projects done I’d like to tackle one for my Atlas lathe. I just got my M-Head Bridgeport running, so the milling would be easier then using the lathe attachment. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the project.


----------



## SPOTTER (May 13, 2021)

Thanks Hopsteiner
The work continues, and I want to be very precise in the processing.


----------



## SPOTTER (May 15, 2021)

Work continues with the construction of the Turning Toolholders insert


----------



## SPOTTER (May 15, 2021)

Construction of the Turning Toolholders insert


----------



## Hopsteiner (May 16, 2021)

SPOTTER said:


> In this lockdown period I have been building this knurling


I’ve been looking at your pictures again. I’m interested in getting a face mill such as yours. Unfortunately, I have an older M Head Bridgeport which uses Morse collets w/a set screw. Not a R-8.Where did you buy yours? This is a picture as I was rebuilding my mill. It’s been a long but enjoyable journey.


----------



## SPOTTER (May 16, 2021)

My machine is a Ceriani mill with ISO 30 connection, it is no longer produced


----------



## SPOTTER (Jun 4, 2021)

All the pieces are ready


----------



## SPOTTER (Jun 4, 2021)

And here is the maker of spheres, semi-spheres and ovals


----------



## SPOTTER (Jun 4, 2021)

and here it is, finished, in all its glory


----------



## deeferdog (Jun 4, 2021)

Nothing beats quality, it's getting almost impossible to buy workmanship like this. Thanks for the time and effort to post. Cheers, Peter.


----------



## SPOTTER (Jun 4, 2021)

Thank you very much thank you for appreciating my work, now I have to start building the knurl


----------



## Hopsteiner (Jun 5, 2021)

Not understanding how the turner is attached to your lathe cross slide. Would be interested in making one for my Atlas lathe.


----------



## ajoeiam (Jun 5, 2021)

Hmmmmmm - - - - very nice looking work. 
Your design - - - -yours or based on ??????????

For just 'half-round' stuff in the past I just did the free hand machining thing - - - - like your tool very much though!!!!!!!


----------



## SmithDoor (Jun 5, 2021)

Great job 

Dave



SPOTTER said:


> In this lockdown period I have been building this knurling


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 5, 2021)

deeferdog said:


> Nothing beats quality, it's getting almost impossible to buy workmanship like this. Thanks for the time and effort to post. Cheers, Peter.



Beware of cliches, One in 5 new businesses fail in the first 3 yesars. If you wonder why all this lovely stuff comes onto the secondhandmarket, the companies have failed and the liquidators  are getting what little they can for the shareholders.

It was my job-- oh well 36 years ago, I was a 'bean counter!

Norman


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 6, 2021)

Last night I was brooding or browsing after my son was amuzed that I knew about ;shrinking' or   oil drumming car panels,   He's got an 35 + 'Deux Chevaux with more dents that you can shake a stick at

So resting, drinking or whatever, I found that a  guy from the SStates had  made a miniarure 'Honing Machine' propelled by a scrap car windscreen wiper.  Sort of speed 12V DC speed conmntrol and a diamond honing wheel.
Thought that it might inspire- or summat.

Meanwhile, I'm millimg about with a Nyford Vertical slide on the tuttet of a Geo Thomas small parting  tool.

Have a nice day

N


----------



## SPOTTER (Jun 6, 2021)

Hopsteiner
I used the screws that fix the turret and 2 other threaded holes already made on the cross slide.


----------



## SPOTTER (Jun 6, 2021)

ajoeiam
I was inspired by other projects and adapted everything to my lathe.


----------



## SPOTTER (Jun 6, 2021)

goldstar31 
thank you


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 6, 2021)

SPOTTER said:


> goldstar31
> thank you



As I have ordered ANOTHER Quorn  tool and cutter with EIGHT ball handle( again), I was following your contribution VERY closely. I found it intriguing and thank you.


----------



## Hopsteiner (Jun 6, 2021)

SPOTTER said:


> Hopsteiner
> I used the screws that fix the turret and 2 other threaded holes already made on the cross slide.


This is my cross slide on my Atlas. I’d like to say I made it but I saw it on ebay and fitted it to my lathe. What’s interesting is I had just bought the rough casting for this attachment at the N.A.M.E. Show Which I’m going to sell.


----------



## Richard Hed (Jun 7, 2021)

Hopsteiner said:


> This is my cross slide on my Atlas. I’d like to say I made it but I saw it on ebay and fitted it to my lathe. What’s interesting is I had just bought the rough casting for this attachment at the N.A.M.E. Show Which I’m going to sell.


May I ask what lathe you have?


----------



## Hopsteiner (Jun 7, 2021)

It’s a Craftsman/Atlas 12 inch with the longer bed. I bought it at Sears in the 70’s when they had a decent tool department. I had just started a tool and die apprenticeship at GM. Where I used to work alongside 2500 other people is now an open field. The plant was torn down around 2010. I retired in 2003. I think I’ve given you more information then you asked for, but I lament the loss of good paying jobs in this country.


----------



## Richard Hed (Jun 7, 2021)

Hopsteiner said:


> It’s a Craftsman/Atlas 12 inch with the longer bed. I bought it at Sears in the 70’s when they had a decent tool department. I had just started a tool and die apprenticeship at GM. Where I used to work alongside 2500 other people is now an open field. The plant was torn down around 2010. I retired in 2003. I think I’ve given you more information then you asked for, but I lament the loss of good paying jobs in this country.


Don't worry, I love to hear stories lilke these.  I thimpfk it was the 70's or 80's when I bought one of Sears "new" "companion" tools.  It was an adjustable wrench and it was so soft that it dented the jaws on the first thing I used it on.  I was very dissapointed and noted that that was the time of the beginning of the downfall of Sears.


----------



## Hopsteiner (Jun 7, 2021)

I was looking for a good picture of the lathe but couldn’t find one. Pardon my laziness for not taking one. Having my morning coffee.


----------



## Hopsteiner (Jun 7, 2021)

Richard Hed said:


> Don't worry, I love to hear stories lilke these.  I thimpfk it was the 70's or 80's when I bought one of Sears "new" "companion" tools.  It was an adjustable wrench and it was so soft that it dented the jaws on the first thing I used it on.  I was very dissapointed and noted that that was the time of the beginning of the downfall of Sears.


I always looked forward to their tool catalog, being a tool “junkie.” I agree. All of the Sears stores in Grand Rapids have closed down. I buy my tools now at estate sales. Unfortunately, as we lose fellow machinists and craftsman.


----------

